

Why Toilet Paper is Better Than Cash  - cwan
http://blogs.wsj.com/marketbeat/2010/09/14/why-toilet-paper-is-better-than-cash/

======
markstansbury
The editorial makes a good point. Absent some new catastrophe, the blood
letting is over for US firms. Many even have the cash flow to look at
acquisitions. Consumer spending, too, is on a slow rise. So most of the
dividend-paying, consumer-staple firms are safe. And safety is all investors
need to get back into the stock market.

